# Hymer Exsis - Experiences & Comments?



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
I need to downsize from my current 6 seater/6 berth Chausson. Mainly for question of size(width).
Have been looking at PVCs - mainly Trigano/Possl/Adria; and find them expensive for what they are; even used, which is what I am going for.
Have sourced a couple of Hymer Exsis, which are roomier, with 4 belted passenger seats, and possibility of 4 berths, and this would do me fine, as the price is not bad. I have seen from the ad that they are 2.05 m. wide which is what I need.
Would appreciate any experiences and comments from Exsis experts.
Many thanks, and saluti.
eddied


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Exsis came in several guises as they used the name for different versions on the Continent.

The UK version I thought was ghastly. 

When we looked inside one we just said "Ych a fi" which is very expressive Welsh for "Yuck"!

It looks like the interior of a public toilet - all white plastic.

It is quite spacious-looking as a result but we found it just too clinical.

It is tall and from memory has a drop-down bed over the cab area.

We then went back to our original choice, the Hymer Van 522.

Fixed transverse standard size double bed over large garage.

Two belted rear seats plus two cab seats so travels four.

Lounge area makes up into a short single so sleeps two and a half!

Van is 5.98m long and 2.14m wide

The VAN 572 has fore-aft singles in the rear which can be made into a huge double. It is a bit longer but otherwise the same as the 522.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Deleted......I was talking rubbish


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

new exsis?
we had a think about one of them but upon looking at one found it to be cramped, with very little space at kitchen. a good idea but needs a rear lounge. there was someone fairly close to us that had one, don't think they kept it long for the same reasons as i've stated.
it is a problem downsizing isn't it?

simon


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi eddied

If you go to the "memberlist" then do a search on type of motorhome, you'll find a page full of members who own (or owned) an Exsis.
Regular posters include tonyblake:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-22538.html

and dinger
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-17592.html

I suggest you PM those two for information.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Exsis*

 Buon giorno tutti, and many thanks for your helpful input. Found lots of useful info via a forum search. In no rush to make a decision yet. Awai ting a motorhome show in Naples December 5th. when I hope to have the opportunity to compare a few models. Downsizing does mean a lot of compromises, but needs must. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Are you talking about the original 2004/6 exsis
or the newer larger one?
We have a 2005 and it's great, we also downsized from a 6 seater.
If it's the one your after I can answer some more if you have them.
James


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Eddie

I think I remember Smick saying he is considering changing from his Excis because he is getting a bit old for climbing up the furniture to get into bed.

I may be wrong on both counts 8O   - i.e. it might not be Smick and he may not have an Excis, but a quick Member Search will reveal all. _(Dr Alzheimer has a lot to answer for! 8O 8O :lol: )_

If I am right you may be interested in his first hand experience. :?

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Exsis*

 Ciao Zebedee & JP,
what I've been looking at are the older Exsis models, on Ducato 2.8 JTD.
These are the only ones that would come within my budget range. I'm looking to find a dealer that will give me a decent PX on my Chausson, whether for the Exsis or indeed anything else I might want to consider.
The drop down beds (basculante) are not a problem yet. In spite of of our ages we actually prefer to sleep in the Luton in the Chausson. Getting up is not a problem, butthere is a knack to getting down! :lol: 
The late Exsis models are lovely, but way out of my range.
Have seen a couple of the 2003/2005 models up North around the 32000 Euro mark.
Anyway, thanks again folks, and am continuing looking.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Eddie;

I always thought the Exsis was an innovative van for its time, surprised they didn'y sell better.

If you have a look on >Mobile.de Exsis< €32,000 should get you a nice one if the German market is anything to go by.

Ciao for now

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis*

Good morning people

I have owned a 2004 Exsis for comming up to 2 years. Ours is Sg ( opposing bench seats) that make a large single under the drop down bed.

If you send me a PM with a any specific questions i would by happy to oblige.

Pippin , for the record , my van does have some moulded plastic which is beige not white , and i have yet to have a queue of people wishing to urinate within its interior, that you described as" ghastly".

Yes its design is certainly bespoke, but each to their own. As they say
beauty is in the eye of the beholder. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not _au fait_ with current prices but two years ago our Hymer Van 522 *brand new *in UK cost us £36k.

€32k for an older *usato* Exsis seems a lot of dosh.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Ours is the two forward facing seats and small sofa layout. 
Top bed is massive, it needs 2 double fitted sheets one for each of the two mattresses one front one back. The bottom bed is also a good double. This summer we had 4 adults for 4 weeks all over europe no problems. Maybe not so much fun in the rain when you can't sit out. As we lost a lot of storage space for our old van we fitted a fiamma back box on the cycle rack that takes all our chairs etc and a tilting bike rack on the towball. You need acess to the rear locker for gas, toilet etc so all we need to do is pull out a pin and the rack complete with 4 adult bikes tilts away so you can open the door. 
Great van for driving, sat on the autoroute on cruise control speedo at 100mph all day (the speedo is very optimistic) 
We got ours from Deepcar, it was like brand new. We have had had 5 hymers from them and they have never let us down on price and service. 
James


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis*

There is a nice Silver Exsis currently up at Deepcar LHD 2800cc which i had alook at whilst up there on business. If you could negotiate a good price , the van is in mint condition.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with dinger it's a nice van, we had the choice of our or the one they still have but choose ours because we needed 4 forward facing travel seats occasionally. If it was just for us then the one they have left would be best.
James


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, seems that the Exsis is more expensive here. Just been rechecking listings in Motorhoming mags. Oct. issues.
The new Exsis is listed min. 52 K Euro on Ford Transit. No listings for used 2007/2008 models. Listings for used Ducato 2.8 JTD based models all 29/30 K Euro. As I said, am in no hurry and will keeplooking around. Will be buying/part xing in Italy. No way could I face again the hassle of nationalising one imported from GB/D/F.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Smick - HRZ not Exsis !*

No, not me Dave. I have an HRZ, similar to a La Strada but better built and designed - but I have in recent weeks said that I might consider an Exsis or a 584. Those it has to be said in moments when I felt that if I had to climb up into the bed with my dodgy knee once more, I'd scream.

So I would consider it - after a good look round !

Smick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Smick - HRZ not Exsis !*



smick said:


> No, not me Dave. I have an HRZ, similar to a La Strada but better built and designed - but I have in recent weeks said that I might consider an Exsis or a 584. Those it has to be said in moments when I felt that if I had to climb up into the bed with my dodgy knee once more, I'd scream.
> 
> So I would consider it - after a good look round !
> 
> Smick


Glad I've not gone totally ga ga Smick. :roll: :roll:

I was certain "Exsis" and "Smick" were connected, but couldn't remember precisely how.

Cheers

Dave


----------

